
Ask HN: Best home office chair? - davismwfl
What home office chair do you use and what do you think works best?  I am trying to find a new office chair for a standard height desk.  I have an adjustable tall desk chair for my workbench (that is awesome) for electrical etc work, but need a good solid, reliable chair I can sit at for extended periods and do my work at a normal height desk.  The tall chair just makes my back suck ass after an hour or so when I am solely working on the computer writing code, documents etc.
======
hNewsLover99
I feel your pain!!

Last fall I got a very adjustable but affordable chair from Staples; best one
I've ever had. Reg. $199 and WORTH IT, but frequently on sale for $99. PLUS
30-day risk free trial, return no questions asked.

Staples Carder Mesh Office Chair, Black

[http://www.staples.com/Staples-Carder-Mesh-Task-Chair-
Black/...](http://www.staples.com/Staples-Carder-Mesh-Task-Chair-
Black/product_136815?cid=PS:GooglePLAs:136815&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=136815&KPID=136815&lsft=cid:PS-
_-GooglePLAs-_-136815,kpid:136815&gclid=CKfGgvGdpcsCFUgkhgodVIgNBw)

In addition to swivel, height adjustment and back height and tilt, it features
a tilting seat "pan". This is crucial for changing how your spine is loaded.

Tilt it forward to shift weight from your spine to your
legs/knees/calves/feet. This helps you curve your lumbar spine. Then tilt it
backward cradle your lower spine to reverse the lumbar curve for a time. Then
zero it out level for a time. Rinse and repeat.

The combo of the height and seat pan adjustments are the only practical way to
achieve the position advocated by PTs, i.e., your hips should be above your
knees; though this position should be only one of many you assume throughout
the day.

Also important: place chair on wood, tile or other hard floor, not carpet, and
use plastic mat to make it easier to roll to/away from your desk without
straining your back.

Good luck!!

------
proyb2
I used to have a normal computer chair for 10 years and have torn beyond your
imagination, I decide to switch to racing chair for comfortable feel like sofa
and for programmers who sitting long hours and perfectly support my back
unlike every office chairs I tried in Singapore I found the back support are
either hard curve or unbalance. Get it from a local store is safer and cheaper
than getting from Amazon.

------
drewg123
I have a Herman Miller Aeron that has served me well for the last 15 years.
I've sat in that chair at least 10-12 hours a day, 5 days per week for most of
the time I've owned it. When I spent a 2 year stint working for Google in a
cube farm, I really missed this chair.

What I like about the Aeron in addition to the ergonomics, is that it is mesh,
so it tends to allow me to stay cooler than most chairs.

